# New 10 Gallon Setup



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

What do you think?
YouTube - 10 Gallon Aquarium


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

DUDE!!!!! that is sweet!!!!!! I want it


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks good, will look even better once the plants start filling in.


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

cool,it's fantastic...


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice setup


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

One of the nicest 10g's I've seen in a long time. Please post another video in a few months once it fills in.


----------



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments everybody.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

very cool


----------

